# dating overweight



## dtrife (Apr 17, 2006)

okay, all yall men that are into bigger girls, where have you been? i cant find a man near me that even THINKS about dating an over weight girl.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 17, 2006)

just keep looking, we are out there. i have a girlfriend now, otherwise i'd help you out.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

dtrife said:


> okay, all yall men that are into bigger girls, where have you been? i cant find a man near me that even THINKS about dating an over weight girl.



What kind of man are you looking for?


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 17, 2006)

Very simple problem - you're not in BC. Come up here and I'd love to take you out for a night on the town


----------



## shy guy (Apr 17, 2006)

Right here sweetheart if your looking for an FA to go out with I'm your man ...later


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 17, 2006)

Overweight for what, pray tell?


----------



## Caine (Apr 17, 2006)

Love to help you out but I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY out in So Cali, plus from the photo of yours in the profile you got, kind of hard to tell how you are overweight, you look kinda light...


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm far away from you, but overweight girls are only I date


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Overweight for what, pray tell?



Considering the context, I assume she means she weighs to much to be thin. Although I agree with Caine - she looks awfully skinny to be a fat girl. Of course, the picture's just of her face, perhaps she carries the Kelligrl syndrome.

Oh yeah, and, what everyone else said. Location, location, location. It's a bitch.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah... location can be a bitch... I'm out in PA


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

oh, and i'm right in between you 2 gents. color me pleased!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 17, 2006)

I actuialy live out in the philly area when not in college, about 20 min from Lancaster


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2006)

lemme just say, THIS BOARD IS FULL OF CUTE BOYS.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2006)

I would love to date you, hun! Wish we lived closer by.

GPL.


----------



## Augustcandy (Apr 17, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Considering the context, I assume she means she weighs to much to be thin. Although I agree with Caine - she looks awfully skinny to be a fat girl. Of course, the picture's just of her face, perhaps she carries the Kelligrl syndrome.
> 
> Oh yeah, and, what everyone else said. Location, location, location. It's a bitch.




KelliGirl SYndrome?


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2006)

Augustcandy said:


> KelliGirl SYndrome?



She was a much admired SSBBW/gainer who had her own web site for a while, several years back. She eventually got to some quite large size (400 pounds? I don't know, but well into SSBBW territory anyway), but still kept a quite thin face and neck, so that just from a face shot you'd have had no clue of her size.

-Ed


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a question.

Why is it, FA or BBW, everyone is located either in California or on the extreme east coast?

I freaking hate being a FA in Colorado. 

--Bolder


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm more of a south coaster


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is it, FA or BBW, everyone is located either in California or on the extreme east coast?
> 
> ...





The midwest isn't exactly hoppin' either, Bolder.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 17, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is it, FA or BBW, everyone is located either in California or on the extreme east coast?
> 
> ...




I guess FA's/bbw are drawn towads the shore


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I guess FA's/bbw are drawn towads the shore



LOL... bodies of water drawn to bodies of water.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is it, FA or BBW, everyone is located either in California or on the extreme east coast?
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, Colorado is the thinnest state in the union.


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think it has much to do with where FAs are located. FAs are everywhere, but the coasts are more populated and so there is more fat-positive activity there than in the less populated areas. It makes it harder to identify that your preferences aren't freakish if you've never heard of anyone else feeling the same way. I knew plenty of FAs when I lived in the Midwest, but each one of them thought that he was the only one that felt this way.


----------



## cman882006 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in Springfield, MO. That's close to St. Louis, but im a feeder. So, your probably not into that.


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2006)

That is one delicious-looking Midwestern boy.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2006)

Ashley said:


> That is one delicious-looking Midwestern boy.




hot damn! i have to second that!!

:eat2:


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

I third that emotion!


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

Ashley said:


> That is one delicious-looking Midwestern boy.


hahaha. Meow.
And he's down in one delicious-looking Midwestern rec-room!!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 18, 2006)

herin said:


> I'm more of a south coaster


what part of louisiana are you from?


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> lemme just say, THIS BOARD IS FULL OF CUTE BOYS.


oh yeah! I'll 2nd that!!
can't say that any live near me either.. but hey.. there are lots of cuties on this board


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, that's true, I don't live anywhere near any of you, but I'll take the cute remark as a personal compliment

Has anyone tried out Plenty of Fish for finding BBW's or FA's? It seems to be fairly good, and it's free to use. It's not the greatest, but at least it's free and I've had some luck with, well, not necessarily finding a girlfriend, but certainly finding some pleasant and friendly BBW's to chat with... might be of some use to you.

*Shameless Plug* my profile is under Andrew126. Why did I mention that? well, clearly I'm desperate for human contact.


----------



## herin (Apr 18, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> what part of louisiana are you from?



Baton Rouge. I see you're from "The South".


----------



## love dubh (Apr 19, 2006)

herin said:


> Baton Rouge. I see you're from "The South".



I'll be going down to New Orleans this summer to work with Common Ground.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 19, 2006)

I think we scared this girl off. She hasn't made another post yet.

[edit] Aha! But she has changed her profile pic... But I gotta say if you consider yourself overweight, well... I disagree wholeheartedly.

[re-edit] Which, to clarify, is not to say that since the above statement came from a fat admirer you are not pretty. Because you are. Just in case.


----------



## herin (Apr 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I'll be going down to New Orleans this summer to work with Common Ground.



Awesome. There's alot of good being done in that city. However, Louisiana in the summer is a biotch!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd disagree that there are more underweight people in the middle states, than there are on the coasts. 

I believe that there are greater numbers of people online on either coast, and due to those numbers, there is a greater chance that these are people of greater size. Sure, alot of us are middle-state-ers, but there are also less middle-state-ers than coasters.

If the US had census information about the size of people, I believe you'd find an even distribution of people of greater size around the nation. And those people who are looking for them, are just looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

MIDWEST STL REPRESSENT!!

WORD TO MY FA HOMIES?!?!?!?

Har har har. I know ebonics.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 19, 2006)

Come on people!!! where are all FA's on the West Side? am I the only one!!! ?...later


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> If the US had census information about the size of people, I believe you'd find an even distribution of people of greater size around the nation. And those people who are looking for them, are just looking in all the wrong places.



Unfortunatly, Fuzzy, the government (the CDC thru the Census Bureau) does monitor obesity by region. I found a couple of links. My deepest apologies, BoulderFA.


http://www.bantransfats.com/obesitymap.html

and

http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/obesity/trend/maps/index.htm




JayWC


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

Hmm. A thought just came to mind. Perhaps she's being mean to us for liking larger women. And then I think. Nah. No one is that cruel. 

My brain creates a whole universe of thoughts like "what if life were different in this sense." Only to cause me to have to think more than is needing. But hey, I play a great devils advocate because of it.:bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Unfortunatly, Fuzzy, the government (the CDC thru the Census Bureau) does monitor obesity by region. I found a couple of links. My deepest apologies, BoulderFA.
> 
> http://www.bantransfats.com/obesitymap.html
> 
> ...



Ask, and ye shall find. Thanks, Jay! 
And it would seem that I'm wrong. The middle-state-ers have a higher number of people of greater size than the coasts.


----------



## missourifat (Apr 19, 2006)

Have you tried the Midwest Chub Club?
I am in Omaha and come to St. Louis sometimes. Once you get away from
your high school and college friends, it becomes easier, as you don' t have the peer pressure to date what society considers ideal.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Apr 19, 2006)

dtrife said:


> okay, all yall men that are into bigger girls, where have you been? i cant find a man near me that even THINKS about dating an over weight girl.



Maybe you lack confidence? That could easily put men off. But I can't see why: you're very pretty in your photograph.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 19, 2006)

missourifat said:


> Have you tried the Midwest Chub Club?
> I am in Omaha and come to St. Louis sometimes. Once you get away from
> your high school and college friends, it becomes easier, as you don' t have the peer pressure to date what society considers ideal.


OMAHA??? Wow, that's dedication. I'm originally from the St. Louis area, but I haven't been to a chub club meeting in quite awhile as I now go to school in the Northwest corner of missouri. You deserve some *rep*.

ALMOST...done...with school. *whew*,
--Littleghost


----------



## moonvine (Apr 19, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> Has anyone tried out Plenty of Fish for finding BBW's or FA's? It seems to be fairly good, and it's free to use. It's not the greatest, but at least it's free and I've had some luck with, well, not necessarily finding a girlfriend, but certainly finding some pleasant and friendly BBW's to chat with... might be of some use to you.
> 
> *Shameless Plug* my profile is under Andrew126. Why did I mention that? well, clearly I'm desperate for human contact.



Hi there! Can you tell me what Plenty of Fish is? plentyoffish.com? Never heard of it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 19, 2006)

It's just a dating site, but the catch is that it is completely free (the only one I've ever found that is free, anyway.) 

www.plentyoffish.com


----------



## moonvine (Apr 19, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> It's just a dating site, but the catch is that it is completely free (the only one I've ever found that is free, anyway.)
> 
> www.plentyoffish.com



Thanks!

Just FYI, OKCupid is completely free too.

www.okcupid.com


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks, I forgot about OKCupid... I used it a long time ago but never was really satisfied with the search results I got... could be that the pickings on that site are slim in BC, but I was unimpressed. What I like about POF is that it already has an insane amount of people signed up (not nearly enough BBW's though! but then it doesn't help that I live in the most physically fit province in the damn country! I need to hit Ontario or Halifax... much fewer skaters and snowboarders burning off all their calories


----------



## moonvine (Apr 19, 2006)

This has to vary by area...there are like 20 people in my area on PlentyofFish and hundreds on OKCupid...I will keep an eye on POF, though, and I will see if the numbers improve.

Thanks!


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Hi there! Can you tell me what Plenty of Fish is? plentyoffish.com? Never heard of it, I'm afraid.


I already went and scoped out our boy.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> I already went and scoped out our boy.




So is that a good thing or a bad thing, Jes? Should I be worried that people now know what I look like and can hunt me down?


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> So is that a good thing or a bad thing, Jes? Should I be worried that people now know what I look like and can hunt me down?


Well, I won't make stalking jokes since at least 1 of our members is dealing with a situation like that right now, but if you keep paying me compliments as you did the other day, then you might get a ....visit from me. Soon. 
heh.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 20, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> So is that a good thing or a bad thing, Jes? Should I be worried that people now know what I look like and can hunt me down?




Dude you go to SFU? The same SFU with the AMAZING bagpipe band?


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, I won't make stalking jokes since at least 1 of our members is dealing with a situation like that right now, but if you keep paying me compliments as you did the other day, then you might get a ....visit from me. Soon.
> heh.




I'm sorry to hear that someone is going through the agony of being stalked. Terrible news.

And I love paying compliments out. You should know ahead of time, I am a terrible flirt But if you do ever find yourself heading up to BC, fell free to send out a message - I'll get it. I'd love to meet some of the people from this site, BBW's and FA's alike.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 20, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> Dude you go to SFU? The same SFU with the AMAZING bagpipe band?




Yep! And you know what kicks ass? They play while you descend the steps for the convocation ceremony. That kicked ass and I can't wait to go through it again when I do my Masters (whenever the hell that turns out to be...damn application deadlines aren't till February! I want to start now!!)


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 20, 2006)

Plus, to anyone who watches Battlestar Galactica (the new one), SFU is that market on Caprica that is used in the miniseries and in the current season, when the president is having flashbacks and theres that stone square with grass and a pond in the center of it... you walk over the pond for grad, very nice.

It's actually kind of funny watching a show like that and seeing them walk by the Vancouver public library and be calling it something else. Like in the crap film the 6th day, Schwartzenegger has a car chase through SFU and the baddies headquarters is the Library again... kinda kills the illusion.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 21, 2006)

herin said:


> Baton Rouge. I see you're from "The South".


yes, im from the lake charles area. anything happening in big BR?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 21, 2006)

Edens_heel said:


> Yep! And you know what kicks ass? They play while you descend the steps for the convocation ceremony. That kicked ass and I can't wait to go through it again when I do my Masters (whenever the hell that turns out to be...damn application deadlines aren't till February! I want to start now!!)




SFU fucking rules. I love that band. Id KILL to play like those snare drummers!


----------



## herin (Apr 21, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> yes, im from the lake charles area. anything happening in big BR?



Cool! Nothing ever happens in BR. Well. . .nothing I'd wanna do anyways! Nice to meet ya, neighbor!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 21, 2006)

herin said:


> Cool! Nothing ever happens in BR. Well. . .nothing I'd wanna do anyways! Nice to meet ya, neighbor!


nice meeting you too. its good to see im not the only one on here from our great state.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 22, 2006)

yay another st louisian!

GO CARDS!


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 22, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> lemme just say, THIS BOARD IS FULL OF CUTE BOYS.




glad i coould help out!


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 22, 2006)

dtrife said:


> okay, all yall men that are into bigger girls, where have you been? i cant find a man near me that even THINKS about dating an over weight girl.


looking in the wrong places ma'am. I'm an FA and I havent been single since like 10th grade. thats about 2 and a half years ago. Now Im dating a 30 year old. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
here's some advice
dare to be picky 
use your friends
use the internet


shit helps

pce!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 22, 2006)

missourifat said:


> Have you tried the Midwest Chub Club?
> I am in Omaha and come to St. Louis sometimes. Once you get away from
> your high school and college friends, it becomes easier, as you don' t have the peer pressure to date what society considers ideal.



:shocked: 

Another Nebraskan here at Dims - I thought it would never happen! Yay!! Welcome aboard.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2006)

There are NO single men from this place near Seattle...and I just don't know that I have good 'fatdar'....


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Apr 24, 2006)

Come to NY Mossy---

PL


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2006)

Why come to New York?....wait....I AM a big apple!!!!!


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 24, 2006)

mossystate said:


> There are NO single men from this place near Seattle...and I just don't know that I have good 'fatdar'....



Well, there are some us sort of near Seattle, just across the border. Come to BC! So much better


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2006)

mossystate said:


> There are NO single men from this place near Seattle...and I just don't know that I have good 'fatdar'....


wait, what about sweetnekked? i don't have a clue as to whether or not he's single (never can tell with any of the gents) but he's local to you, yes?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

well alot of us have trouble addmitting it in public. I , at one point, was hiding it because all my friends where against it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 28, 2006)

dtrife said:


> okay, all yall men that are into bigger girls, where have you been? i cant find a man near me that even THINKS about dating an over weight girl.




Unfortunately, I'm in central New York.

Otherwise, I'd be happy to take you out and show you the sights around here.

My advice is to keep looking in your area...trust me, FAs are everywhere.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Jes (Apr 28, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Unfortunately, I'm in central New York.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd be happy to take you out and show you the sights around here.
> 
> ...


Please define EVERYWHERE. I'm sure you have some reference tools nearby! 
thanks!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

but if anyone is in the south western PA area, near harrisburg, maybe you'd give this hippy a chance?


----------



## Mr_M (Apr 29, 2006)

I have the opposite problem most of you have - there are way too few BBWs where I live. I´ve got to move....


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> I have the opposite problem most of you have - there are way too few BBWs where I live. I´ve got to move....


most of the bbw in my area are alot older than me, in their 40's an have kids


----------



## BBW Northwest (May 14, 2006)

mossystate said:


> There are NO single men from this place near Seattle...and I just don't know that I have good 'fatdar'....


I don't know where near Seattle you are, but our group has lots of single guys who come to our events and who interact on our message board. Hope you'll come check it out


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2006)

dtrife said:


> okay, all yall men that are into bigger girls, where have you been?



Men dating big women is just one of them urban legends.


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Men dating big women is just one of them urban legends.



Sasquatch. And compassionate conservatives.


ooh. *snap*


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sasquatch. And compassionate conservatives.
> 
> 
> ooh. *snap*



Don't you ever EVER make fun of Sasquatch.


----------



## AppreSheAte (May 15, 2006)

I had to say something... I think its up to you. If you are happy, confident, and act sexy, you'll definitely attract a guy - there are a lot of FAs really... some that don't even know it - they just like beautiful women in all sizes and shapes. 

I look at the board here and drool over what I see. There are so many pretty BBW! I see them smiling and looking sexy, so who wouldnt find them appealing? I think this is the secret... Smile, feel confident, be sexy, have fun, and you will see lots of FAs - even ones who didn't know they were FAs!


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Don't you ever EVER make fun of Sasquatch.


My parents are going on a road trip with our Italian friends from San Fran to Vancouver and all points in between. Don't think I haven't told them to have their cameras at the ready to snap pix if they see anything moving in the trees at rest stops!!


----------



## Gitana (May 16, 2006)

Hell you should try living in New Mexico. You think you have it bad .

Oh well so is life...


----------



## crackajones452 (May 16, 2006)

im from near st. louis.........but then again im 14.........so that would be kinda weird........................yea....


----------

